# Gofundme for Coloring Book Trip



## awkwardshelby (Mar 14, 2016)

I've been doing this project recently where I'm making coloring book pages and I hope to get back on the road for inspiration, so any help would be appreciated, even a simple share on any of your sites. 







I hope to meet some of you rad people and put your stories and selves into these pages. I know we're all poor here for the most part but any contribution, even a dollar will go toward the next destination, food, some camping, and printing costs of the books. 






Here is a link to the gofundme page where you can read more.


----------



## outlawloose (Mar 14, 2016)

Super dope work man. Good luck with the fundraising!


----------



## awkwardshelby (Mar 14, 2016)

outlawloose said:


> Super dope work man. Good luck with the fundraising!


Thanks a ton! I've seen a lot of your work on here as well and it's super sick stuff, I really enjoy it.


----------



## outlawloose (Mar 14, 2016)

Wow thanks. Im going through your website now and loving every bit of it  
Im also working on a long comic series of my current travels. I'd love to talk about your work and share ideas somehow. Let me kno.
I just passed thru NM a few weeks back, poor timing. Hopefully well cross paths soon


----------



## jaws (Mar 14, 2016)

Dope!


----------



## awkwardshelby (Mar 14, 2016)

jaws said:


> Dope!


Thanks friend!



outlawloose said:


> Wow thanks. Im going through your website now and loving every bit of it
> Im also working on a long comic series of my current travels. I'd love to talk about your work and share ideas somehow. Let me kno.
> I just passed thru NM a few weeks back, poor timing. Hopefully well cross paths soon



Dang, that is poor timing but I'm sure we'll meet up eventually. I'd definitely love to shoot the shit and talk comix. Maybe even collaborate a little.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 14, 2016)

i am brokey mcbrokerson after buying this bus (i had to borrow gas money so i can get it back to austin) but i think your stuff is great, and i'd love to kick some dollars over on my next paycheck!


----------



## awkwardshelby (Mar 14, 2016)

Matt Derrick said:


> i am brokey mcbrokerson after buying this bus (i had to borrow gas money so i can get it back to austin) but i think your stuff is great, and i'd love to kick some dollars over on my next paycheck!


I am literally in the same boat, but no worries on cash! Even just good intentions wanting to support it should be enough good karma.


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 15, 2016)

Dude, @awkwardshelby, if I had connections I'd put you in touch with somebody. Are you able to market your skills? 

I think there is demand for what you have, but are simply unknown right now. Don't let that discourage you, your work rocks!


----------



## awkwardshelby (Mar 15, 2016)

7xMichael said:


> Dude, @awkwardshelby, if I had connections I'd put you in touch with somebody. Are you able to market your skills?
> 
> I think there is demand for what you have, but are simply unknown right now. Don't let that discourage you, your work rocks!



I'm able to market a little bit, I think I just need to find the right outlet as far as people goes. Otherwise, I post all over the internet, but I think just the right few people need to look at it. 

Thanks a ton!!


----------



## outlawloose (Mar 15, 2016)

Instagram is definitely the #1 spot to get your work seen right now. Start following everyone in your feild of illy + animation + comix, build networks. It takes time but youll get a solid following in return.


----------



## awkwardshelby (Mar 15, 2016)

outlawloose said:


> Instagram is definitely the #1 spot to get your work seen right now. Start following everyone in your feild of illy + animation + comix, build networks. It takes time but youll get a solid following in return.


I've been doing that for years with tumblr but I've been noticing recently that Instagram is the way to go in terms of getting a big following. I need to just start tagging my stuff on there.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 15, 2016)

yeah, even the dumbest stuff i post on instagram gets like 20+ likes, which is a lot more than i can say for tumblr....


----------



## awkwardshelby (Mar 16, 2016)

Matt Derrick said:


> yeah, even the dumbest stuff i post on instagram gets like 20+ likes, which is a lot more than i can say for tumblr....



I have over 3,000 followers on tumblr because of some stickers I posted a year ago that got over 100,000 notes but it seems like I get more input on my art and messages on instagram than tumblr. Life is weird. Social media is weird.


----------

